# eilige Hilfe bezüglich Rahmengröße



## Fuffy (25. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kann derzeit günstig an ein neues Commencal Supreme DH Atherton Edition aus dem Jahre 2011 kommen und habe nun eine eilige Frage an Euch bezüglich der Größe!
Das Bike ist Größe S/M und ich 184 cm. Auf der offiziellen Seite heisst es das der Rahmen bis 185 cm passt - ich hatte jedoch mal ein Mini DH aus dem Jahre 2009 und war mit der Größe S/M nicht wirklich zu frieden.
Daher bin ich nun etwas planlos. Einsatzgebiet ist zu 100 % Downhill.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich eine Info bekommen würde von jemanden der Erfahrung oder wirklich Ahnung hat.
Pauschale Aussagen habe ich genug im Freundeskreis. 

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Mr.A (26. März 2012)

also ich hatte den rahmen auch in s/m mit 1,71m und fand ihn ehr zu kurz...würde mit 1,84 auf jeden Fall den L kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (26. März 2012)

Fuffy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann derzeit günstig an ein neues Commencal Supreme DH Atherton Edition aus dem Jahre 2011 kommen und habe nun eine eilige Frage an Euch bezüglich der Größe!
> Das Bike ist Größe S/M und ich 184 cm. Auf der offiziellen Seite heisst es das der Rahmen bis 185 cm passt - ich hatte jedoch mal ein Mini DH aus dem Jahre 2009 und war mit der Größe S/M nicht wirklich zu frieden.
> ...




Bei Deiner Größe hast du die Qual der Wahl....

Liegst genau zwischen beiden Größen. S/M bis 1,84m, L/XL ab 1,82m

Jetzt liegts bei Dir. Wenn du lieber ein wendiges Bike bevorzugst, dann greif zur kleineren Größe.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Fuffy (26. März 2012)

Hallo noch mal,

danke für den Input und Eure Antworten.
Hat mir geholfen.

Viele Grüße


----------

